# Has anyone tried the new Jackson rr24xt yet? I need opinions



## Cannibalbritney (Nov 10, 2011)

the new jackson XT series guitars look pretty badass... I have a USA 22 fret but it has a floyd and that means i rarely play it... no need for that warble with my heavy ass hands... 

anyway I really wanna get one, but i dont know if its worth it, seeming as how no one locally has one to try out. 

I need peoples opinions on em. I will obviously redo the frets, or a nice dressing, new electronics, and locking tuners, as well as a new bone or graphite nut. so knowing that, is it worth $550 bucks? wood quality wise, craftsmanship etc? or can you tell it was made by a 12 year old in a sweat shop?


----------



## snowblind56 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cannibalbritney said:


> the new jackson XT series guitars look pretty badass... I have a USA 22 fret but it has a floyd and that means i rarely play it... no need for that warble with my heavy ass hands...
> 
> anyway I really wanna get one, but i dont know if its worth it, seeming as how no one locally has one to try out.
> 
> I need peoples opinions on em. I will obviously redo the frets, or a nice dressing, new electronics, and locking tuners, as well as a new bone or graphite nut. so knowing that, is it worth $550 bucks? wood quality wise, craftsmanship etc? or can you tell it was made by a 12 year old in a sweat shop?



At that point, you'd be better off buying a nicer RR5.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know how much you know about them, but they're made in the same Indian factory as the JS Series. It's owned and operated by Jackson/Fender, and it's all up to their specifications. Now I've played many JS Series Jackson's, and have always noticed how well the necks play, and how well everything was. The only thing stopping me was the Indian Cedro bodies they use.

Think of it this way: Would you pay $550 for a guitar that is essentially a JS Series guitar with better wood, hardware, and pickups? 

I've seen a few RR5's, that are used mind you, go for about $500-$600. Here's one on eBay now:

JACKSON RR5 PRO Randy Rhoads WHITE w/ BLACK, incls. HARDSHELL CASE | eBay

I'd personally say if you're a fan of Alder (RR5) over Basswood (RRXT), and if you wouldn't mind spending a little more, to go the RR5 route, but that's my opinion.

I hope I've helped you, and if you need any questions on Jackson's, I know a butt load about them. 



*Edit, I just re-read what you said and forgot you were talking about the RR24XT... Oops  If the extra 2 frets is what dazzles you about the RR24XT then I'd still go with it.


----------



## Force (Nov 11, 2011)

My opinion may not help, but here it is anyway...................


JACKSON RULE


----------



## elrrek (Nov 11, 2011)

The big draws for me about the new X series are:
1. Jackson!
2. 24 frets!
3. through body!

The downside is:
1. they are built in India
2. the Indian guitars from Jackson do not have a good reputation

So ... even though it's not a Jackson, because I've had a Korean built Schecter in my colleciton before, I'm more likely to get one of those than a new Jackson X series. Saying that, I've not played one yet ...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 11, 2011)

elrrek said:


> The big draws for me about the new X series are:
> 1. Jackson!
> 2. 24 frets!
> 3. through body!
> ...


 
Hopefully Corpsegrinder will wade in at this juncture, from threads posted here and on the JCF the general consensus is that the new X series are well put together for the price and represent good value for money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2011)

Buy one. If it's a dud, just send it back.


----------



## Vinchester (Nov 11, 2011)

India? I thought all the lower end jacksons are made in Japan. I love my RR3.


----------



## Cannibalbritney (Nov 11, 2011)

MetalHeadMat said:


> I don't know how much you know about them, but they're made in the same Indian factory as the JS Series. It's owned and operated by Jackson/Fender, and it's all up to their specifications. Now I've played many JS Series Jackson's, and have always noticed how well the necks play, and how well everything was. The only thing stopping me was the Indian Cedro bodies they use.
> 
> Think of it this way: Would you pay $550 for a guitar that is essentially a JS Series guitar with better wood, hardware, and pickups?
> 
> ...



yea i want a 24 fret RR... I mean if its donkey dick out of the box, and i have to put about 1000 dollars into it just to make it playable, then i might as well just get a custom shop 24 fret made... or better yet, make one myself and just not have the logo on the headstock ;-) and no inlays or binding, and 1 pickup 1 knob... *mike starts drooling* anyway better stop dreaming otherwise im gonna end up buyin some wood...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 11, 2011)

Vinchester said:


> India? I thought all the lower end jacksons are made in Japan. I love my RR3.



The lower ones (the new X series and the JSs) are built in India. The Pro and MG series are made in Japan and the USA ones are made... well, have a guess 

I think that means your RR3 is Japanese.

As for the RR24XT, I'd like to try one myself actually. The new X series looks like a great bunch of guitars, the KVXT and the SLXT (in that badass green ) interest me in particular.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Nov 11, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> The lower ones (the new X series and the JSs) are built in India. The Pro and MG series are made in Japan and the USA ones are made... well, have a guess
> 
> I think that means your RR3 is Japanese.
> 
> As for the RR24XT, I'd like to try one myself actually. The new X series looks like a great bunch of guitars, the KVXT and the SLXT (in that badass green ) interest me in particular.



True but the X series about a year ago was made in Japan. They just moved them to India.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 11, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> The lower ones (the new X series and the JSs) are built in India. The Pro and MG series are made in Japan and the USA ones are made... well, have a guess
> 
> I think that means your RR3 is Japanese.
> 
> As for the RR24XT, I'd like to try one myself actually. The new X series looks like a great bunch of guitars, the KVXT and the SLXT (in that badass green ) interest me in particular.



I'll just leave this here...

NGD: Jackson Soloist SLXT


----------



## oremus91 (Nov 11, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> NGD: Jackson Soloist SLXT



Oh my~


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 12, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> NGD: Jackson Soloist SLXT



A very reasonable and well-balanced review that takes into account price-point and what needs to be done.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 14, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> NGD: Jackson Soloist SLXT



Thank you very much.

Now ... do I pick one of these up or stick my original plan of chasing down a 2nd hand Schecter C1 on ebay?
Complicted this issue you have. (yoda)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 14, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> NGD: Jackson Soloist SLXT



Oh man.

I came, not gonna lie.


----------



## emperor_black (Nov 14, 2011)

The only Jackson Neck-through that came out in the Rhoads shape and neck through in this price range was the RR24M which MF and several others were blowing out for $599. I still kick myself for not getting one of those. Through neck, 1 hum, floyd, maple neck with black sharkies. THE WORKS!

however, these Indian guitars according to the JCF forumites are very very close to the japanese imports with great fretwork and paint. Also, the RR24XT (which I am eyeing as well) has a speed neck profile and one forumite said they are thinner than the regular Rhoads neck. I've alwasy felt the RR1 & RR5 necks were too fat for my liking. I own a DK1 and DK2 and both their necks are awesome! 

RR1/RR5 vs RR24XT have the 2 extra frets which are a win in my books. the input jack is on the upper horn as per a eBay seller's reply. The RR3 has the input jack on the lower horn. So, if you're sitting and trying to play the RR3, the input jack is right on your leg pinching all the time.


----------



## Estilo (Nov 15, 2011)

What's the issue with Indian made Jacksons? I tried a few (unplugged) at the local store and I must say I LOVE the necks. Fit my hand better than Ibby Wizard 2 necks. The D shape doesn't get in my way (most D-profiled necks do), and they're thin and even throughout. 

I recall 3 years ago when I'd just arrived here I got to A/B an Indian Dinky (JS series or whatever they're called) with a Japanese DKMG and there was competition, the Indian Dinky didn't even feel like a guitar compared to the Jap one. Now I might like the Indian one even better.. 

The again, my comparison only focused on the feel of the necks. And it might be a once-off good run that they got lucky with..


----------



## elrrek (Nov 15, 2011)

With the Indian Jackson guitars I think I can sum the issue up like this. Jackson were one of the first firms to start having "off shore" guitars made, initially in Japanese factories, and these guitars have always had a good reputation. Say "Professional" to some of the Jackson fans and watch them fap more vigorously than an Ibanez fan-bhoy that's just been given a Prestige for the price of a GIO. So, an off-shore Jackson is not something to be sniffed at, I have 2 currently and over time have owned at least 5, maybe even 6.

When some of the manufacture moved to India in the late 90s or early 00s (can't quite remember), for example the DX7 and KE7 and some of the DXMG of the time, the output was really not up to the standard expected by Jackson fans and the fact that at the time ESP LTD and non-Jap Ibanez were kicking the shit out of Jackson didn't help. The fret work was often poor, the electrics were dodgy and they just weren't good enough. The JS line seems to have a good reputation but is really a much cheaper line than this new X series so there's more to be expected here.

With the review here and some of the words being posted over at JCFOnline I really am interested to get my hands on one of these, especially a 24 fret Rhoads of King V. The price point is just too tempting.


----------



## Wakizashi (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey all,
while this is bit old thread, I was thinking about hard tailed guitar too. This guitar seemed to be nice. I really loved the KVX10 neck. Freatbord was notbhing special, but frets and feel was just great.

I was surprised, they moved their mid-range model to asia. I would worry about quality a bit. If there is option to choose many guitars of same model, it would be maybe worthy.


----------



## Exit Existence (May 1, 2012)

Ive played quite a few of them at my local shops.
The good:
They look nice
They have features of higher end jackson (binding, neck thru ect)
Fretwork is on par with the price

The bad:
Hardware is cheap, stay away from the models with trems
They are made of basswood, and feel cheap like a toy
(They are unnaturally light, and have that plasticy feel, sound is very meh, might chip very easily

About the plasticy cheap feel, i bought a douglas neck thru guitar for $99 on rondomusic and it felt very similar. So if youve ever played one of those cheapy guys you'll know what im talking about


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (May 1, 2012)

THey are actually very very well made. When i got my RRXT first thing i did was put it on the bench and give it a good go over. 

Checked frets with a fret rocker (stewmac) every fret was in spec with very very little rocking. neck very straight. even after acclimated for a few weeks i didnt have to adjust it. 

even fret ends were smooth and flush with binding. normally after wood shrinks and expands they show. but not here. 

Ive played on mine for over a month now. I do recommend upgrading pickups. Invaders sounds KILLER in basswood. 

bottom line. and this is coming from a guy that has 30 USA jacksons.

is get it. very good specs/ QC Control is tons better than the JS line.

I like em so much i bought a WRXTMG warrior....

dont let the basswood throw you off. im not a huge fan of it but invaders made it sound HUGE

but think of all the ibbys even the JEMS are made with basswood LOL


----------



## Rook (May 1, 2012)

^_Even_ made with Basswood? What's wrong with basswood?  



All the Indian Jacksons I've sold have been great, miles better than the old into/korean onces from way back when. Jackson's production stuff these days is some of the best you can get. Being a huge organisation, they don't do much 'send us the guitar, we'll try fix it and if we can't...' blah blah blah, if there's a problem 95% of the time they'll use send you a brand new one. I say you, the dealer, but y'know.

I've not played a bad low end Jackson recently, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Exit Existence (May 1, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> this is coming from a guy that has 30 USA jacksons.




I want to be you.

PS: Im totally stalking your threads right now.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...uitar-room-possible-g-s-inside-wear-mask.html
You are now legendary to me. I only have one SL2H but someday I will get another usa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (May 1, 2012)

check the post your V thread here.. LOL Youll see im pretty much a RR nut!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (May 1, 2012)

Oh and nothing really wrong with basswood. just better woods out there for body woods thati like.. Alder and poplar are my favorites.. Mahogany being a close 2nd to those.


----------

